# vote for your favorite name for our lounge



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Its time to vote for your favorite name for our lounge


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh No! What about The Lusi Lounge! I think that's the best name! I'm sure other will too. 
(O Lounginho was sort of joke. :-o )


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

anyone else want to add their vote before we give our new lounge its name.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

votes close today, any more before we name the lounge?


----------

